# MBean Überprüfung falsch



## chrisbad (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe als Anfänger zu Testzwecken eine kleine WebApp geschrieben. In der Webapp nutze ich eine ManagedBean. In der ManagedBean ist folgende Methode enthalten:


```
public String checkLogin(){
		String outcome = "failed";
		System.out.println("checking password...");
		System.out.println("data: " + username + " " + password);

		if (username == password){
			outcome = "valid";
			System.out.println("Cred is vaild..." + username + " " + password);
		}
		else {
			outcome = "invalid";
			System.out.println("Cred is invaild..." + username + " " + password);
		}
		return outcome;
	}
```

Es funktioniert alles wunderbar (Variablen und Ergebnisse lasse ich mir auf die Konsole ausgeben) nur die oben gezeigte Methode liefert mir ein falsches Ergebnis.

Richtig wäre:
username == password => valid
username != password  => invalid

Die Methode liefert allerdings immer "invalid", auch wenn die Variablen gleich sind.
Sie liefert nur "valid" wenn in beiden Variablen gar nichts steht.

Ich vermute hier einen Noob-Fehler ;-) Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Tausend Dank, Chris!


----------



## JimPanse (13. Apr 2011)

Strings werden mit equals()  und nicht mit '==' verglichen!


----------



## chrisbad (13. Apr 2011)

Oh Mann, Vielen Dank!!!


----------

